# Snow chains



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We're planning a trip to Italy this coming winter and we know we need winter tyres, which we have, and also must carry snow chains - and use them if we need to.

I have driven a car on snow many times, mostly a good while ago, and never with winter tryes or snow chains. But driving the motorhome in snow is a different proposition it seems to me - I don't want to be practicing my skid recovery technique!

I'd be grateful for any advice on what to buy and where, and anyting else pertinent to driving in winter conditions. Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Socks might be a useful addition easier to mess with, smaller package, cheaper, doesn't rattle and unless it's really bad will get you moving again.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Trouble is that many countries make it a legal requirement to Cary snow CHAINSAW rather than Snow Socks.

Snow chains are only of any use on deep hard packed snow. ( they "bite" into the surface thus providing grip) they are as much use as a chocolate fire guard on anything else!! 

They only provide more traction OR BRAKING effect on the wheels they are fitted to. If FWD that can cause "issues" with the rear wheels sliding down the camber of the road as that's where most of MH's weight is. 

If using chains keep your speed well down, the centrifugal force is considerable and IF a chain fails the resulting bits thrashing around can cause SEVERE bodywork damage. The higher the speed the higher the centrifugal force. If you get into a situation where you need to use snow chains the rest of the traffic present will keep your speed low. Just remember to look think and PLAN as far ahead as possible. 

Andy


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi hblewett - If you are driving on passes that state chains - then you need to carry them - regardless of wether you are going to use them - good snow tyres with snowflake symbol will be Ok 99% of the time - with the chains practice putting them on a couple of times at home - so much easier when you have done it a few times - get some fingerless gloves and a mat to kneel on.
Try www.motorhomeski.com - lots of info on forum and tips on the home page Enjoy your winter in Italy -


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good advice as usual.Carry snow chains, the socks are not acceptable, however might be suitable for the rear wheels on a FWD Fiat/Peugeot.

Try fitting then in daylight in the dry to get you used to fitting them, a couple of times.

Enjoy your trip.

cabby


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We've spent 2 months skiing for the last 4 years and have only needed chains twice, once to get into a small campsite and once to get out of an isolated carpark. The rest of the time the winter tyres have coped with fresh/slushy/compressed snow on many high passes with only one scary moment and chains wouldn't have helped then anyway (black ice going downhill after dark).

Are you going to be in the mountains in Italy or just transiting through? If just transiting I think you won't need chains, the winter tyres will meet the legal requirements.

Our chains are fairly expensive ones, RUD Classic V which are even more expensive now, but definitely up to the job of moving a 4t motorhome.

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Trouble is that many countries make it a legal requirement to Cary snow CHAINSAW rather than Snow Socks.
> 
> Snow chains are only of any use on deep hard packed snow. ( they "bite" into the surface thus providing grip) they are as much use as a chocolate fire guard on anything else!!
> 
> ...


I meant to carry socks as well Andy for the reasons you make.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I bought my last pair from here > Snow Chains < delivered from Germany in a matter of days.

Ours are the Weissenfels Rex TR 17mm.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I have a pair of Autosocks for 16in wheels if anyone is interested. Brand new in sealed bag.
Also 16 inch alloy wheel. Brand new rim, part worn tyre. 225 Conticamper.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A good place to get snow socks at a very good price is Asda online shopping. :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am always amused when I see snow chains for sale at boot sales here in Normandy.
We only get a little now every 12 years and you can't get €1 for a set. But they keep showing up at sales.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I am always amused when I see snow chains for sale at boot sales here in Normandy.
> We only get a little now every 12 years and you can't get €1 for a set. But they keep showing up at sales.
> 
> Ray.


Get em bought and Ebay them over here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha Kev.
I would go broke with the postage. The last set I binned. I thought about keeping the lovely box though.

Ray.


----------

